# Bowtech Sniper



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

Short version. Had to switch to right handed shooting after 40+ as a lefty (bad shoulder). Did not want to spend $$$ if it was not going to work out. So not only did I switch to RH bow, I purchased a Bowtech. I went with the Sniper. After practicing for 2 months I can say I am now a RH shooter. Though not one the elite Bowtechs I have found the Sniper to be a very shoot-able bow. I have turned the bow down to 65lbs shooting 30in DL, Installed an Octane Tripwire rest, Sims Stabilizer, Sims string stop and Tru-glow sight. Finally tuned the bow is very quit as the name would imply (the sound of the arrow hitting the target at 30yds is louder than the bow when fired). There is virtually no hand shock and I can shoot very well out to 40 yards. The draw is very smooth with a firm wall. If you do not stay firmly into the wall the bow will want to jump a little. Hard bow to beat for the price. I had a PSE Vendetta (Still want one @60lbsDW) on order but the wait for a lefty was 6-8 weeks then hurt my shoulder and had to cancel the order. That is how I ended up with the Sniper. Great starter to mid level bow IBO of 312fps, I am getting around 270fps with Easton St .400 @ 407gn and just about 260fps with Easton St .340 @ 441gn.


----------



## AKMATT (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks for the straightforward review. We need more like this rather than the ones with super light arrows travelling at the speed of light!

Cheers,

AKMatt


----------

